# Mozart's Horn Concertos



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

What lovely works, I just adore them and how happy they make me feel. Well done Heir Mozart!

:tiphat:


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Glad you like these. There are some good horn concertos out there in the classical era - the Haydn brothers composed some really good ones. But these Mozart concertos have really got all the memorable melodies.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> What lovely works, I just adore them and how happy they make me feel. Well done Heir Mozart!
> 
> :tiphat:



Yeah they're great and so infectious and joyous. Glad you like them so much. Barry Tuckwell's set with the ECO (one of his many sets) was my first foray into the horn concertos and I still love that disc but i couldnt be without Brain, Greer, Jolley, Civil or Allegrini either.


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

*The Horn concertos aren't my favorite Mozart concertos - but they are good - for Christ sake it's Mozart!
My favorite recording is the one with Christopher Hogwood and Anthony Halstead.









On cd I also have a box from DG with the Orpheus Chamber Orchestra - but it lacks charm and warmth compared to the Halstead recording:
*


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I have to admit I relatively early got tired of them. The "tunes" are, to me, relatively simplistic and easy to get tired of, and if the horn weren't such a beautiful instrument, and concerti for them so few, these would porbably be less often played than they are.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

MarkW said:


> I have to admit I relatively early got tired of them. The "tunes" are, to me, relatively simplistic and easy to get tired of, and if the horn weren't such a beautiful instrument, and concerti for them so few, these would porbably be less often played than they are.


To each their own!


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

"Mozart illustrated the score for the Rondo from his Horn Concerto No.1 with a series of naughty notes and jokes aimed at his horn player friend, Joseph Leutgeb."


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

You can't speak of Mozart's horn concertos without a nod to Flanders and Swann.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I sure have made lots of Mozart Threads lately!


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

MarkW said:


> I have to admit I relatively early got tired of them. The "tunes" are, to me, relatively simplistic and easy to get tired of, and if the horn weren't such a beautiful instrument, and concerti for them so few, these would porbably be less often played than they are.


Looks like you are on your own with that opinion. If what you say is true we would all by able to hum a few notes from the horn concerti of the Haydn brothers - but none of us can recall a single melody.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

MarkW said:


> I have to admit I relatively early got tired of them. The "tunes" are, to me, relatively simplistic and easy to get tired of, and if the horn weren't such a beautiful instrument, and concerti for them so few, these would porbably be less often played than they are.


As a huge Mozart fan I have to say I agree! But it could be growing up with a sister who was learning the horn and constantly practicing the damn thing.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Enthusiast said:


> As a huge Mozart fan I have to say I agree! But it could be growing up with a sister who was learning the horn and constantly practicing the damn thing.


Did she wear you out with Till Eulenspiegel also? I had a friend who was a horn player, and he couldn't open his case without spouting out those Merry Pranks.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

The horn concertos are not meant for repeated and intense listening in a way you might give attention to the symphonies and serious piano concertos, quartets. Nevertheless I think the melodies are very attractive and memorable. I am not that bothered about the horn as a solo instrument and except for these horn concertos and Mozarts superb horn quintet - I dont bother with it.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

stomanek said:


> The horn concertos are not meant for repeated and intense listening in a way you might give attention to the symphonies and serious piano concertos, quartets. Nevertheless I think the melodies are very attractive and memorable. I am not that bothered about the horn as a solo instrument and except for these horn concertos and Mozarts superb horn quintet - I dont bother with it.


Ya, I agree for the most part. It's kind of like the Waltzes of Strauss for me.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

MarkW said:


> I have to admit I relatively early got tired of them. The "tunes" are, to me, relatively simplistic and easy to get tired of, and if the horn weren't such a beautiful instrument, and concerti for them so few, these would porbably be less often played than they are.


I'm with you that I was never really taken away by these concertos.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

I performed all four of these during my university days (not all at once of course). They really are harder than they sound, especially trying to do them on the natural horn. 

https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Horn-...574928&sr=8-54&keywords=Mozart+Horn+Concertos

Above the the best natural horn recording I've found.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Manxfeeder said:


> Did she wear you out with Till Eulenspiegel also? I had a friend who was a horn player, and he couldn't open his case without spouting out those Merry Pranks.


I don't remember being tortured with Till. It wouldn't have been so bad as it is just a call rather than a whole movement or work repeated forever!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

stomanek said:


> The horn concertos are not meant for repeated and intense listening in a way you might give attention to the symphonies and serious piano concertos, quartets. Nevertheless I think the melodies are very attractive and memorable. I am not that bothered about the horn as a solo instrument and except for these horn concertos and Mozarts superb horn quintet - I dont bother with it.


Do you know the Strauss horn concertos?


----------

